# Avaiator Gray TTQ Build thread



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Aviator Gray TTQ Build thread*

Hello fellow enthusiasts,

You may remember my build thread that never came to fruition , http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7078267-a-tale-of-two-1-8ts

Here is my new addition I picked up last week in Dayton Ohio ,









Initial plans are to swap over the following:
diesel Geek Sigma 5 speed short shift
H&R coilover setup
Porsche Brembo BBK
Front end refresh with control arms, ball joints, and tie rods
Rear Mad Max adjustable control arms
18x8.5 axis wheels and BF Goodrich performance tires

Then the bigger build I plan to mock up in the old TT. I still plan to finish the compound twin turbo setup with the 28rs feeding the holset Hx35. I have 1400cc Bosch injectors, and the Waldro e85 500 HP drop in pump with the 034 motor sports adapter. 

Thoughts on tuning, was planning on just getting it all running and base tune on the stock ECU, I have a feeling stand alone may be best though in the end.

The motor that will end up in it is from my GLi which just has forged I.E. rods, but I haven't done the pistons or cams, so that is something that will eventually need done. I also have the FX400 and may need to go twin disk setup, for now it will be fine to at least get it running. 

Here is the power train that needs finished :









We will need to plumb no mount the intercooler as it is an AWIC, we already have the bracket made for the head exchanger. also need to plum and mount the oil cooler as well.

I will post updates as they happen, hoping to start on the 1st stage of modifications next weekend!

Thanks for reading and any input is always welcome as long as your not being a jag off!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice Aviator, 225 or 180?


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

It's a 2000, so a 180, for now


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

jagt21VR6 said:


> It's a 2000, so a 180, for now


A good place to start :beer:


----------



## N3M51R (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice. I somewhat recently acquired a 2000 180q 5spd myself. Fun cars.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Dropped off the old and the new(to me) TTs to my friends garage to get the stage 1 (suspension, steering, brakes, DV, short shift)work started. Couple thoughts I currently have that may/will need addressed.

Fueling- planning on running the in tank Walbro 500 pump with the adapter fitting from 034, thinking I probably should be running an aftermarket fuel rail/fpr. I believe the stock rail and rubber lines will be a limiting factor not to mention somewhat unsafe. Thinking the I.E. rail and fpr(uses oem, so 4 bar) and running threaded lines and fittings. any suggestions as far as something potentially better or comparable to the the I.E. rail/fpr setup? Also summit/Jegs the best place to get the lines/fittings? 


I also have an AEB head. I believe its in working order, and am considering building/strengthening it and using it on the current AWP block. The block currently has I.E. drop in rods, but I haven't done the pistons, and that could be a weak point as well. This motor work isn't necessarily required for startup but I believe it will be needed to ensure a safe and strong motor. 

Boost/wide and gauge - I already have an innovate wideband gauge, though it never worked well on my GLi. I sent it in and was told it was fine and never reinstalled it. I figured I can rewire this and use it. On the other hand, I have started reading about the AEM failsafe and innovate powersafe psb-1. These are both wideband/vacuum/boost gauge all in 1's. I do like the aspect of it killing boost if the systems get numbers out of parameter. Has anyone used anything like this here? The easier thing would be to just snag an analog vac/boost gauge and used the innovate wideband gauge that I already have. I would like a gauge that reads vacuum and up to 45-50 psi though. I haven't found many options in that range.

Any opinions or suggestions would be great. I have been reading a lot of the FAQ lately and there is some great stuff in there. Thanks guys!


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Suspension, h & r coilovers, new front end control arms ball joints and tie rods. One set of rear Madmax control arms, still need to order the 2nd.

Exhaust was installed and sounds nice just need a dual rear valance. Thinking if the OsIR DTM carbon fiber one, expensive but looks nice and aggressive. Exhaust is a Jetex 2.75" dual exhaust.

Porsche Boxster brakes were broken down and powder coated also added on ebc yellow pads to the Adams rotors in the front. Axis reverbs are on there which are 18x8.5 and nice but wheels are oxidized and tires aren't the freshest. Will probably powdercoat once the tires need replaced and use them more as a race set of wheels.

Thinking of just keeping this car more of a stage 2 show car and still give it enough power to make it fun. Thinking turbo back to open up the rest of the exhaust and turbo inlet and intake pipe. Slap on an upgraded DV and more aggressive tune should do the trick.

Meanwhile, we will build out the motor and dedeicate the silver car to a track only/mostly car with the compound turbo setup. The body is a little rough but isn't a big deal for a track car and I have some extra exterior parts for it. It'd be nice to not have to make it street legal, I don't mind keeping it track only. Just don't have a trailer/tow truck at my disposal...


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

This will be very interesting to follow!! Followed your previous topic as well, glad to see you're picking up this awesome build again! eace:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

How was rebuilding the calipers? Any links or info?


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Totally baked powder coating in east Rochester pa, nw of Pittsburgh. Didn't even end up needing to rebuild them I know the rebuild kits are cheap like $30 or so. The dust hats were perfectly in tact . They did a great job on them and quick turn around.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Going a different route form the originally planned compound turbo setup...

G25-660 .72ar full vband PAG Parts kit with fmic instead of the AWIC. I'll get pics up of the welded sexiness this weekend when we get everything unpacked.

For now here's the new snail...


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Making moves...this is the motor from my GLI with the forged dm tuning rods. Will be installing wideband conversion during this as well


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

Looks good!


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks awesome!

Did you have any issues with the suspension when refreshing it?

I just did a ton of work to my suspension and still getting s bunch of knocking and creaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Coming together! The red raxles, brembos, and Neuspeed sway bar match nicely!


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Regarding the suspension question...Haven't gotten that far yet. After I did the coilovers, a couple years ago, but before I changed the sway bar, which I haven't driven on yet, I was still getting some clunking. I was told it was the sway bar end links or bushings but when I changed the end links the sound kept going. Hopefully changing the sway bar will correct it...


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Some 225 AG inspiration, should you wish to peruse... https://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/the-grey-car/


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

jagt21VR6 said:


> Regarding the suspension question...Haven't gotten that far yet. After I did the coilovers, a couple years ago, but before I changed the sway bar, which I haven't driven on yet, I was still getting some clunking. I was told it was the sway bar end links or bushings but when I changed the end links the sound kept going. Hopefully changing the sway bar will correct it...


That’s what I though too. Refreshed everything underneath (well almost everything) and somehow the suspension is worse now. So much noise that sounds like metal twisting and creaking and squeaking... it feels like I’m breaking the car or causing damage. Check out my thread for the list of upgrades I’ve done and let me know if you have or find any solutions:

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showthread.php?t=9309111&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Some 225 AG inspiration, should you wish to peruse... https://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/the-grey-car/


Amazing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great work keep going!


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

recaro19 said:


> That’s what I though too. Refreshed everything underneath (well almost everything) and somehow the suspension is worse now. So much noise that sounds like metal twisting and creaking and squeaking... it feels like I’m breaking the car or causing damage. Check out my thread for the list of upgrades I’ve done and let me know if you have or find any solutions:
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showthread.php?t=9309111&share_type=t
> 
> ...


SORRY FOR HIGH JACKING YOUR THREAD BUT.....EURIKA!!!!! Turned out that crazy loud, annoying creaking and cranky sound WAS INFACT THE SWAY BAR BUSHINGS!

We thought we had broken off the plastic sleeves when we initially replaced them with the powerflex bushings but after inspecting once more we totally forgot to do that! Fixed it last night and now the car is smooooooth. Crazy how two little bushings like that and a plastic sleeve on either side will make your car sound like a pile of metal twisting and snapping. Such a releif.

On to the next stage now WHICH I will be using this forum to get info for because I am looking to start building the 1.8T up as well. Thinking Stroker....

What specs are you running here?


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Awp bottom end with dm tuning forged rods and stock aeb head. 

Little update as well...cooling system is done! Also replacing all of the rusted ps steering lines. Bc this is a Quattro there are 4 fairly expensive hoses and a cooler hose instead of just a normal feed and return.

That's happening this week, along with the exhaust connection to the dp, intank fuel pump install, and wideband conversion. Not too far off here hopefully. Also, ECU is tuned and rdy to go! Just need to go pick it up here locally...getting close!


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

AC, PS, coolant all done!

Looks like a rats nest but its getting real close to 1st startup!


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

jagt21VR6 said:


> AC, PS, coolant all done!
> 
> Looks like a rats nest but its getting real close to 1st startup!


Getting really excited for you! What are you expecting the power output to be?

What did you decide on for engine mounts? I tried ecs poly mounts but they made the car feel like it was going to snap in half! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

I actually am really excited to try the engine mounts out! They are the ultra rare DLI Teknik mounts. Look em up, they are made in Sweden and very hard to find. Been sitting on these for years...

I'm starting with 550cc injectors and not expecting to exceed 400 or so to the crank. Once everything is fine tuned and the cars running well, I'll upgrade the stock fuel rail, the throttle body, and the injectors to try and get some more power out of her. Only issue I will face then is the stock pistons...


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

To do list and hoping it's this week.
Finish exhaust between dp and cat back
Finish wiring. Need to repin the n75 since it's deleted and use the connector in place for the solenoid( which wasn't stock on the amu motor)
Mount the catch can and plumb it.
Replace 2 coolant lines that cracked
Clamp down all the charge piping
Intank fuel pump upgrade
Diesel geek sigma Short shifter

As she sits, sorry for the shat picture


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

2 minor things still needing worked out. The map sensor flange was for the smaller diameter sensor so I need to replace that.
Also, the charge piping gets in the way of the stock battery. So I need to either replace it with a smaller unit, maybe a high powered Motorsports/atv battery? Or a Braille, which I'd rather not drop 250 on...orrr I could relocate the battery to the trunk, which seems like a real biatch

This deka battery looks like a good option, anyone have any experience with it? I'd keep it on a trickle charger since it isn't a daily car...ETX30LA is the part number


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

jagt21VR6 said:


> To do list and hoping it's this week.
> Finish exhaust between dp and cat back
> Finish wiring. Need to repin the n75 since it's deleted and use the connector in place for the solenoid( which wasn't stock on the amu motor)
> Mount the catch can and plumb it.
> ...


Nice! Did you modify the existing intake manifold? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The easiest might be to just redo the charge pipe to the throttle body to fit the stock battery. Relocating can be a real pain with making sure it is sealed/vented or going to a good dry-cell that will also cost a small fortune.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

I believe there are smaller dimension batteries, not necessarily light weight or racing, that would suffice as well. Thinking like a Civic sized battery possibly. That's what Arnold suggested at least. I'd rather not be hacking up or changing any of the charge piping if I don't have to...

It's the custom intake manifold from my Jetta years ago, nothing crazy special but gives it a little bump in power I think.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Smaller diameter MAP sensor is in, it's also 3.0 bar where stock is 2.5 bar, so we had to adjust the tune which is now done. Wiring is done as is the wideband conversion.

The e85 500 walbro pump I got years back turned out to not be a good option bc we would potentially have fuel starvation issues under a quarter tank...so I ordered, and already received the dw65v fuel pump which is drop in and plug and play. Doing that this week.

Also need to finish the exhaust still, really just a 12 " section connecting the DP to the cat back exhaust.

Lastly need to figure out a battery solution and leaning towards the EX30L. 21lbs battery made by deka. Will allow me to use it in the stock location.

Need to put coolant and oil in, prime turbo. Very close!


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice going!!
But what did you do with the compound setup?? Binned it, or is it laying around somewhere??


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have most of it laying around still and would be interested in getting rid of it. It was never finished so it's not like it's a complete kit but their are a good bit of hours into the manifold and downpipe. I sold the gt28rs but still have the holset hx35. I also have both wastegates still as well both unused, new tial vband mvs.

I figured when I finally have my car back and up and running I'd put together a FS ad with details and pics of everything left over. I still have a 2000 donor parts car ( minus the motor and tranny) that I had been planning to swap the twin turbo setup into.


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

jagt21VR6 said:


> Smaller diameter MAP sensor is in, it's also 3.0 bar where stock is 2.5 bar, so we had to adjust the tune which is now done. Wiring is done as is the wideband conversion.
> 
> The e85 500 walbro pump I got years back turned out to not be a good option bc we would potentially have fuel starvation issues under a quarter tank...so I ordered, and already received the dw65v fuel pump which is drop in and plug and play. Doing that this week.
> 
> ...


I’ve read a lot about converting to wideband. What is the purpose of doing his? What benefits do you gain going wideband?

I’ve got a 2002 225hp amu I believe. Do I have wideband?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wideband is needed if you're swapping in a different 1.8t motor like I have for one. I think people also do it bc it gets better readings to the ECU being wideband vs. narrowband and allows for more variation/tuning with the ECU. Anyone else feel free to chime in...

Updates, very close. Hoping to get it started this weekend and inspected and aligned this upcoming week.

Exhaust finally done! Fits great can't wait to hear it. No cat, not going to be quiet...









Went with a deka gold Miata battery. 25ish lbs and good bit smaller from stock. Fits perfect.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

First start up was a success! Bad misfiring at first was concerning, it normalised and idle became nice and smooth. Burping out the coolant system, still need to bleed clutch. We noticed a minor exhaust leak at the dp vband so need to straighten that out. Also need to replace 02 sensor... $hit adds right up hahaha

Car sounded great though once it smoothed out. Not too loud and the turbo spool and the bov sounds were very niceee

Getting inspected and aligned this week if all goes well!


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Finally back in my possession!










Conservative tune boosting 17psi to break everything in. Old greddy ebc boost solenoid is shot, and my p3 gauge won't read afr unless I purchase a lc2 wideband controller, so I'm going to run the innovate scg1 EBC/wideband gauge. I'll keep the p3 still but it doesn't even read engine codes. It has the capability to read codes and in most newer cars it will read it, but our old k-line obd doesn't compute with it I guess.

Need a new fan control module...

Also running 550 injectors and have some bigger ones I can throw in there once everything else is sured up. 

The oil and coolant temps would potentially be an issue on a hot day (or if I drive it hard for an extended period of time(auto-x or track time) so this winter we will install the external oil cooler I had on the Jetta.

So far so good!


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

She’s looking really clean! Like mine when I first got her. Few years with no paint and daily driving changed all that though....haha

A lot better shape then mine at the moment. I’ve managed to dent the side skirt on the passenger side and bottom out over s curb so in dire need of some body work and a paint job right now.

Great work though! Where did you get the S callipers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks man...

The calipers are brembo Porsche boxster with s line stickers

Scg-1 gauge came in yesterday. Hopefully over the next week I can get that installed and setup as well as the fan control module.

Lastly, ordered a couple lcd display screens to replace the one in my cluster , can only get em from China on eBay but they're pretty inexpensive surprisingly


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Some updates... Got her in the Dyno a couple weeks ago...conservative tune, and only ran this at 27psi on 93 octane, this turbo is good in low 30s and I could run e85 eventually if I really want to get the most out of it...










Also picked this up and haven't installed it yet...










And these...which should be installed within the next couple weeks


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

New kicks, can't wait to get them on, and it be nice outside...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Progress is looking good!


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

of course the wheels dont fit over the boxster brakes so now I am going to be upgrading to the R32 caliper setup with 2 piece front rotors from MTEC (UK company), that way I will only need to do 10mm spacers up front. Otherwise I would've needed 20's and there would be a ton of wheel poke...

Also decided to upgrade the rear calipers to the 225 model so I can upgrade to the 304mm rotor using the s4 conversion kit from cbauto(also UK)

used one love auto parts for the first time and they have a great assortment of r32 and other VW parts generally in good shape and not terribly expensive. Now I will brake down the front and rear calipers and go get them powdercoated, hopefully have that all buttoned up by the end of next week but things take time so we shall see...Ill post pics when I can, and I suppose I will also have the boxster BBK up for grabs


----------



## JoshFerguson (Feb 19, 2020)

Very nice. I somewhat recently acquired a 2000 180q 5spd myself. Fun cars.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

any chance you need a nice 42dd downpipe, its stainless and with a tune could get you to stage 2? Its only built for the TT180q and was 700$ new, looking for 350$...thanks!


----------



## CaifanSC (Oct 29, 2006)

Car looks great! 

A quick question for you....is this a factory color?


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep sure is... I honestly don't remember the paint code off hand. Thought it was always referred to as aviator gray but may be nimbus gray. Don't think too many were made in this color.
:beer:


----------

